# At the start of Summer, I quit



## Fernando Espinoza (Nov 18, 2015)

I started off with 6 weeks of good pay. Then as I reflected on my time driving and being online, it sunk in that you need to be careful doing Uber. To work full time driving for Uber is nuts!!! Uber is clearly geared for semi retired, retired or someone that has another job that wants to make extra vacation money. I was averaging $600 per week but I was starting to get really tired of getting a ping for $3.00 net. If you look at my actual drive time with passengers, the money looks good. If you look at the money and break it down to the actual time you are online, the money is just okay. The key to making money with Uber is to be efficient while online. I have a new method that works for me. I have a solid staging area by my house. I buy my cup of coffee there and wait for the ping. If I don't get a ping within that time frame, I call it a day. I would rather go bike riding then wait for a ping 20 minutes into my first hour. 
There has been many a day where I get a ping within minutes of my first sip and I stay busy for 3 hours and call it a day. 
I have a weekly quota of making no less then $250, which is quite easy. Anything after that is too much of a hassle and that's where the real costs come in with mileage and wear and tear. 
If you have a small quota like I have for mad money, you will be happy with Uber. If you try to top that every week, you will burn out and you will have spent more hours online then you wanted. 
In summary, keep it simple. Uber is only successful if it's not a job of any sort. It's a thing you donor Disneyland tickets or that new road bike you have been drooling for. If it's rent money or house payment money, quit.


----------

